# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الثلاثاء 15 أكتوبر 2019م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*صحيفة الصدى

الفيفا يغرم الاتحاد  السوداني (30 ) الف دولار.
 الصادق مادبو.. منحنا السماني 50% من مستحقاتة.ونشر الكشف المبدئى للعضوية.
 الاتحاد العام يؤمن علي اقامة مباراة السودان وتنزانيا  باستاد المريخ 
 التنزاني يصل الخرطوم بالثلاثاء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدير إستاد المريخ : الاتحاد يصر على إقامة مباراة السودان وتنزانيا بالإستاد 


قال مدير استاد المريخ البصري التوم ان ادارة الاستاد تسلمت خطابا من الامانة العامة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يطلب من خلاله اقامة مباراة المنتخب الوطني الاول امام تنزانيا في تصفيات بطولة افريقيا للاعبين المحليين (الشان) يوم الجمعة المقبل بملعب المريخ .

وابان انهم طلبوا من الاتحاد تحويل المباراة لملعب اخر الا ان الاتحاد اصر علي قيامها بملعب المريخ، واكد وقوفه مع ادارة الاستاد لتقديم كل مايلزم من اجل تجهيز الملعب للمباراة .

واضاف البصري في تصريحات للمكتب الاعلامي للنادي ان الاصلاحات في ملعب المريخ تمضي كما هومخطط لها وانها قطعت شوطا بعيدا خاصة في ارضية الملعب مؤكدا تواصل العمل حتي يوم المباراة من اجل ان يلبس الملعب حلة زاهية قبل مواجهة المنتخب الوطني .

كما نفي مدير الاستاد الحديث الذي نشر باحدي الصحف والذي تحدث عن تحذيرات من الاتحاد السوداني لادراة نادي المريخ داعيا الاعلام الي تحري الدقة والمصداقية قبل نشر اي اخبار .
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الفيفا يفاجئ إتحاد الكرة بعقوبة مالية قاسية

 
 أوقعت لجنة  الانضباط في الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) غرامة مالية كبيرة على اتحاد  كرة القدم السوداني بلغت (30) ألف دولار لعدم التقيد بالضوابط التنظيمية  في المباريات الدولية في مواجهة المنتخب السوداني ونظيره التشادي التي جرت  في العاشر من سبتمبر الماضي على ملعب المريخ، ضمن إياب الدور التمهيدي من  تصفيات أفريقيا لكأس العالم في قطر 2020م، والتي ترقى خلالها صقور الجديان  بالتعادل السلبي، عقب التقدم بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف، في انجمينا.

  وأوضح الدكتور حسن أبو جبل الأمين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني بحسب  صحيفة اليوم التالي –  أنه رد على خطاب الفيفا بحسب القانون مطالباً  بحيثيات القرار..

 يذكر أن الفيفا أمهل الاتحاد السوداني مدة (30) يوماً من أجل السداد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدير إستاد المريخ : الاتحاد يصر على إقامة مباراة السودان وتنزانيا بالإستاد 


قال مدير استاد المريخ البصري التوم ان ادارة الاستاد تسلمت خطابا من الامانة العامة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يطلب من خلاله اقامة مباراة المنتخب الوطني الاول امام تنزانيا في تصفيات بطولة افريقيا للاعبين المحليين (الشان) يوم الجمعة المقبل بملعب المريخ .

وابان انهم طلبوا من الاتحاد تحويل المباراة لملعب اخر الا ان الاتحاد اصر علي قيامها بملعب المريخ، واكد وقوفه مع ادارة الاستاد لتقديم كل مايلزم من اجل تجهيز الملعب للمباراة .

واضاف البصري في تصريحات للمكتب الاعلامي للنادي ان الاصلاحات في ملعب المريخ تمضي كما هومخطط لها وانها قطعت شوطا بعيدا خاصة في ارضية الملعب مؤكدا تواصل العمل حتي يوم المباراة من اجل ان يلبس الملعب حلة زاهية قبل مواجهة المنتخب الوطني .

كما نفي مدير الاستاد الحديث الذي نشر باحدي الصحف والذي تحدث عن تحذيرات من الاتحاد السوداني لادراة نادي المريخ داعيا الاعلام الي تحري الدقة والمصداقية قبل نشر اي اخبار .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاف يعلن مواجهة السودان وساوتومي (13) نوفمبر بالسودان بتصفيات الكان

خاطب الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم ، الاتحاد السوداني بتاريخ مباراة المنتخب الوطني السوداني الأول ونظيره في ساوتومي وبرينسيت في الجولة الأولى من مجموعات تصفيات الامم الافريقية 2021م في الكاميرون بالخرطوم، حيث تقرر ان تلعب يوم 13 نوفمبر 2019م، وذلك بناء على التنسيق مع الشركة الراعية والقناة الباثة، وكان الاتحاد السوداني قد طلب إقامة المباراة يوم 11 نوفمبر، عطفاً على مواجهة جنوب افريقيا في الجولة الثانية يوم 17 نوفمبر خارج السودان.. يذكر ان ساوتومي قد تأهل على حساب موريشيص بالفوز ذهاباً 3/ 1 وتكراره إياباً 2/1 في موريشيص ليتأهل بمجموع المباراتين 5/2.. لينضم إلى المجموعة الرابعة الي تضم، غانا، جنوب افريقيا، والسودان.. 
التنسيق مع الزميل الأستاذ أبوبكر الماحي في المكتب الاعلامي لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني .. والتأكيد على إحضار خطاب رسمي من المؤسسية المعنية بطلب البطاقات..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا يغرم الاتحاد السوداني (30) ألف دولار 

أوقعت لجنة الانضباط في الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) غرامة قدرها (30) ألف دولار، نتيجة لعدم التقيد بالضوابط التنظيمية في المباريات الدولية في مواجهة المنتخب السوداني ونظيره التشادي يوم 10 سبتمبر الماضي في استاد المريخ، ضمن إياب الدور التمهيدي من تصفيات افريقيا لكأس العالم في قطر 2020م، والتي ترقى خلالها صقور الجديان بالتعادل السلبي، عقب التقدم بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف، في انجمينا، وأوضح الدكتور حسن أبوجبل الأمين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني أنه رد على خطاب الفيفا بحسب القانون مطالباً بحيثيات القرار.. يذكر ان الفيفا أمهل الاتحاد السوداني مدة (30) يوم من أجل السداد ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خالد بيومي: المريخ سيندم كثيراً إن فرط في الغربال والهلال في حاجة لمعجزة ليتأهل

قال خالد بيومي المحلل الفني لفضائية أبوظبي الرياضية إنه لم يندهش للمستوى الذي ظهر به المريخ في بطولة الملك محمد السادس للأندية العربية مبينا أنه يتابع الفرقة الحمراء باستمرار، ويعرف الكثير عن الفريق. مشيرا إلى أن الأحمر يعاني مشكلة إدارية واضحة، وهو ما يظهر من خلال التغييرات التي حدثت على الفريق وأفقدته جهود نجومه الكبار في عديد المباريات، لافتا للغياب المؤثر للمهاجمين بكري المدينة ومحمد عبد الرحمن، مؤكدا أنهما يمثلان مركز الثقل بالفريق، وبغيابهما فقد الأحمر أنيابه الهجومية وافتقد للخطورة في مباراتيه أمام الوداد المغربي، منوها إلى أن مغادرة العقرب تمثل خسارة فادحة للفرقة الحمراء لجهة أنه القائد الحقيقي للفريق والنجم المهلم، وهو ما بدا واضحا من خلال تمريراته الحاسمة وشخصيته داخل الملعب.
وذكر بيومي أن الغربال استهلك فترة طويلة في العلاج، وهو ما يشير إلى أن هناك خللا بائنا في الفريق، مؤكدا أن اللاعب كان على مقربة من الاحتراف خلال بطولة زايد للأندية العربية، مشددا أن اللاعب يمثل عبقرية هجومية تحتاج بالفعل لدراسة، لجهة أنه صغير في السن ويقدم في مستويات مبهرة ويؤدي بسلاسة واضحة وكأن عمره يفوق الثلاثين.
وحول قرعة دور الستة عشر لدوري أبطال إفريقيا وأندية المجموعة الثانية التي يتواجد فيها الأهلي القاهري، النجم الساحلي، الهلال السوداني وبلاتنويم ستارز، قال خالد بيومي إن الهلال يحتاج لمعجزة ليظفر بورقة الترشح، مبينا أن الفريق الذي شاهده أمام الوصل الإماراتي ذهابا وإيابا لن يقوى على مقارعة الأهلي والنجم، منبها للفوارق الكبيرة التي تفصله عن نادي القرن والليتوال، وتوقع أن يخطف الناديان بطاقتا التأهل عن المجموعة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قيادي بالمريخ: اعتذار فيصل العجب لا يستحق كلّ هذه الهالة الإعلامية
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
كشف  القيادي بنادي المريخ هيثم الرشيد عن أنّه لا يوجد أيّ خلافٍ بشأن منصب  مدير الكرة، ملحمًا إلى أنّ اتصالاتٍ تمت مع عدد من لاعبي المريخ لكّن  الاعتذار كان سيّد الموقف.
وتابع”  اتصلنا باللاعب فيصل العجب لتوليّ منصب مدير الكرة بناءً على ترشيح قطاع الكرة غير أنّه اعتذر لأسباب عملية”.
وتساءل” ما سبب كلّ الهالة الإعلامية بسبب اعتذار فيصل العجب، فأنا أعتقد أنّه اعتذر بطريقة مقبولة ومحترمة للحد البعيد”.
ويعد اعتذار الكابتن الأسبق للمريخ فيصل العجب هو الثاني بعد حسبو محمد الذي رفض توليّ المنصب لأسبابٍ خاصة.
وكان المريخ قد أعفى في سبتمبر الماضي الكابتن أكرم خيري من منصبه على خلفية دخول اللاعبين في إضرابٍ بسبب مستحقاتٍ مالية متأخرة.
وسلّم  نادي المريخ ثلاثة من لاعبيه مستحقاتهم المالية المتأخرة بقيادة صلاح نمر،  السماني الصاوي، علي أبو عشرين، بحسب ما ذكر القيادي بالمجلس هيثم الرشيد.
وقال هيثم الرشيد في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّه تمّ تسليم اللاعبين رواتبهم الشهرية وحافز مباراة الأهلي الخرطوم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاخبار الرياضية العالمية :

 تركيا تحبط الديوك وتتمسك بالصدارة في قمة دو فرانس
 • أوكرانيا تتأهل لليورو بإسقاط البرتغال في حضرة رونالدو
 • إنجلترا ترد على عنصرية البلغاريين بسداسية مرعبة
 • أيسلندا تبقي على آمال التأهل لليورو بثنائية في أندورا
 • صربيا تعود بفوز ثمين من ليتوانيا .. وكوسوفو تهزم مونتينيجرو بتصفيات اليورو
 • أيرلندا الشمالية تهزم التشيك بثلاثية وديا
 • مصر تفتتح عهد البدري بفوز هزيل على بوتسوانا
 • مودريتش يطمئن جماهير ريال مدريد بعد تعرضه إلى الاصابة
 • نيمار يخضع لفحوصات طبية ويعود للملاعب بعد 4 أسابيع
 • راشفورد يشيد بوقوف قائد بلغاريا في وجه العنصرية
 • الاتحاد الإنجليزي يدعو اليويفا للتحقيق فورا في عنصرية البلغاريين
 • أتالانتا الإيطالي يعلن إصابة مهاجمه الكولومبي زاباتا
 • أتلتيكو مدريد يفقد جهود سافيتش أمام فالنسيا
 • رونالدو: الأرقام القياسية تبحث عني
 • ماتيوس يطالب لوف بالنظر إلى هوميلز
 • كومان: لعبنا في أرضنا، لكن كان هناك الكثير من المشجعين الأتراك في المدرجات
 • ساوثجيت: الوضع لم يعد مقبولا
 • ديشامب: خدعنا أمام تركيا.. وأشعر بالإحباط
 • فاولر: كلوب رفض مانشستر يونايتد وريال مدريد
 • نيمار: 16 إصابة تبعده كثيرا عن ملاعب الكرة
 • هازارد: لا أقرأ الصحف الإسبانية
 • مدرب البرتغال: افتقرنا للذكاء أمام أوكرانيا
 • مدرب إسبانيا: نفتقد الضغط والشراسة في الدفاع
 • أنسو فاتي: تفاجأت باستدعائي لشباب إسبانيا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ التصفيات المؤهلة ليورو 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :

 * فنلندا (-- : --) أرمينيا الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * سويسرا (-- : --) إيرلندا الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * جبل طارق (-- : --) جورجيا الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * اليونان (-- : --) البوسنة والهرسك الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * ليشتنشتاين (-- : --) إيطاليا الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * رومانيا (-- : --) النرويج الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * السويد (-- : --) إسبانيا الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * جزر فاروه (-- : --) مالطة الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 .....................................

 ◄ تصفيات كأس العالم وامم اسيا 🌏 -  آسيا :

 * كوريا الشمالية (-- : --)؟كوريا الجنوبية الساعة : 10:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * تايلاند (-- : --) الإمارات الساعة : 14:00 .. القناة : دبي الرياضية

 * فلسطين (-- : --) السعودية الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : السعودية الرياضية

 * البحرين (-- : --) إيران الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : البحرين الرياضية

 * قطر (-- : --) عمان الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 ....................................
 ◄ دولية ودية 🌍  - منتخبات :
 * غينيا (-- : --) تشيلي الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * الدانمارك (-- : --) لوكسمبرج الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * المغرب (-- : --) الجابون الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : المغربية الرياضية 

 * الجزائر (-- : --) كولومبيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : الجزائرية 3 



 .................. ...................


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ التصفيات المؤهلة ليورو 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :
 * بلغاريا (0 : 6) إنجلترا
 * ليتوانيا (1 : 2) صربيا
 * أوكرانيا (2 : 1) البرتغال
 * أيسلندا (2 : 0) أندورا
 * فرنسا (1 : 1) تركيا
 * مولدوفا (0 : 4) ألبانيا
 * كوسوفو (2 : 0) الجبل الأسود
 .................. ...................

 ◄ دولية ودية 🌍  - منتخبات :
 * رواندا (0 : 0) تنزانيا
 * التشيك (2 : 3) إيرلندا الشمالية
 * مصر (1 : 0) بوتسوانا

 .................. ...................



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يوجه بإغلاق ملعب المريخ ونقل كل المباريات فيه
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

  لوح الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بإغلاق ملعب المريخ ونقل كل المباريات  المبرمجه فيه بعد التدهور الكبير الذي اصاب أرضية الملعب وظهر ذلك جليا في  مباراة المريخ مع نادي حي العرب بورتسودان. الأمر الذي جعل اتحاد الكرة في  ورطه بسبب مباراة المنتخب التنزاني المقرر لها يوم ظ،ظ¨ أكتوبر الحالي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المجهر السياسي: “السنوسي” يترشّح لرئاسة المريخ
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

  قالت صحيفة المجهر السياسي الصادرة اليوم”الثلاثاء” إنّ إبراهيم السنوسي،  القيادي البارز في صفوف المؤتمر الشعبي، ينوي الترّشح لرئاسة نادي المريخ  في الانتخابات المقبلة.
 وأشارت  الصحيفة إلى أنّ السنوسي تواجد في ورشة تنقيح النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ،  والتي استضافتها دار الشرطة بمبادرة من رابطة المريخ بقطر، بالتنسيق مع  مجلس المريخ.
 وأوضحت أنّ السنوسي حرص على تصفّح مسودّة النظام الأساسي، وسجّل اسمه ضمن كشف حضور الورشة.
 واعتبر حضوره كأرفع قيادي سياسي بارز يشارك في ورشة رابطة قطر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دائرة الكرة بالمريخ تستفسر عن تأخر وصول نيلسون للخرطوم
 ## ابو سما
 أثار تأخر وصول الغاني نيلسون لازغيلا لاعب وسط المريخ من بلاده الى  الخرطوم استياء دائرة الكرة بالنادي حيث كان من المفترض أن يصل نيلسون  للخرطوم يوم الجمعة الماضي بعد الاتصالات التي اجريت معه مؤخرا ولكن لاعب  هلال الابيض السابق لم ينجح في الوصول الى العاصمة الخرطوم حتى يوم امس  الاحد ، وهو ماجعل مدير الكرة بالنادي السيد انس نصر الدين يكرر اتصاله  باللاعب خلال ساعات امس والتفاكر معه حول عدم حضوره للسودان والانتظام في  تحضيرات الفريق الذي يستعد لعدد من المواجهات المهمة في الدوري الممتاز،  ويتوقع ان يصل لازغيلا الى البلاد في الاسبوع الحالي استعدادا للانضمام الى  بقية زملائه بعد فترة غياب استمرت لقرابة الشهر ظل خلالها اللاعب متواجدا  في بلاده ولم يكون ضمن البعثة التي غادرت للمغرب لاداء مباراة الاياب مع  الوداد المغربي بالرباط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المجلس يسلم اللاعبين حافز الفوز علي الاهلي
 قام مجلس المريخ عن طريق  المدير المالي عبدالحي العاقب ومدير الكرة انس نصرالدين بتسليم اللاعبين  مرتب شهر سبتمبر وحافز الفوزعلي الاهلي الخرطوم في الدوري الممتاز، وتم  تسليم المستحقات خلال مراني الفريق صباح وعصر الاثنين وتاتي الخطوة في  اطارسعي المجلس لتوفير كل مستلزمات فريق الكرة خاصة بعد قرار الاجتماع  الاخير بجعل الاولوية لتوفير المستحقات المالية للاعبين لمزيد من الاستقرار  الفني خلال الفترة المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب على فترتين في غياب الدوليين
 المكتب الاعلامي
 رفع  فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ من نسق إعداده إستعدادا لمواجهة الوادي نيالا في  الثاني والعشرين من الشهر الجاري بنيالا، وأجرى الأحمر مرانين صباح  وعصرالاثنين ،بملعب الصحافة، بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين عدا الدوليين المشاركين  مع المنتخب الوطني، وأشرف على التدريب الجزائري آيت عبد الملك وطاقمه  المعاون بقيادة جمال ابوعنجة المدرب العام وحامد بريمة مدرب الحراس وصلاح  برسي اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي، واشتمل المران علي التدريبات البدنية بالجري حول  الملعب ومن ثم تدريبات الكرة بالتركيز علي اللعب من لمسة واحدة بجانب  تمارين التهديف، كما ادي الفريق تدريبا عصرالاثنين بملاعب سباق الخيل  بالخرطوم بمشاركة (17)لاعبا بمافيهم رباعي الشباب بالنادي تم تخصيصه  بالكامل لتدريبات اللياقة البدنية ،وتاتي تحضيرات المريخ في اطار مواجهاته  المقبلة في الدوري الممتاز بمدينتي نيالا والفاشر،حيث يواجه الأحمر حي  الوادي يوم (22) اكتوبر فيما يقابل قطبي الفاشر الهلال والمريخ يومي (26  و30) من أكتوبر علي ملعب النقعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
خرمجة البرمجة

 رالي ولائي مرهق، في انتظار فريق المريخ علي ضوء (خرمجة) برمجة مباريات الدوري الممتاز للموسم الحالي.
  في الثاني و العشرين من أكتوبر سيجد الفريق نفسه في نيالا البحير لملاقاة  ممثلها (حي الوادي)، قبل أن ييمم الفريق وجهته لفاشر السلطان لملاقاة  ممثليها (الهلال و المريخ) تواليا في يومي 26 و 30 من الشهر الجاري.
  الغريب في الأمر، هو أن البرمجة (الأولي) كانت قد وضعت مباراة الفريق مع  مريخ الفاشر (بالفاشر) في يوم 6/11 علي أن يؤدي الفريق مباراته مع الخرطوم  الوطني يوم 31/10 بالقلعة الحمراء و يلعب قبلها ضد هلال الفاشر بالفاشر يوم  26/10 قبل أن تلحس اللجنة برمجتها و قرارتها و تبدأ في التعديلات و  التحويرات قبل أن يجف حبر البرمجة أو تنطلق أي مباراة في البرمجة الصادرة  يوم 10/10!!
 خرمجة البرمجة ستجعل الأحمر يلعب بعيدا عن ولاية  الخرطوم سبع مرات، إذ سيلعب الأحمر في نيالا و الفاشر (مبارتين) ثم في  كوستي و بعدها لعطبرة (مبارتين) و أخيرا في الأبيض!!
 و تتواصل فصول  الخرمجة حتي بمباراتي عطبرة أمام (الأهلي و الأمل) إذ سيضطر فيهما الفريق  للسفر لعطبرة لمواجهة الأهلي يوم 5/12 ليعود بعدها الفريق لملعبه ليلاقي  هلال كادوقلي يوم 10/12 ثم يعود لعطبرة مرة أخري لمواجهة الأمل في يوم  16/12!!
 الهلال سيلعب في الولايات ثلاث مرات فقط!! مقابل سبع  مباريات سيخوضها الأحمر بعيدا عن ملاعب ولاية الخرطوم و الرد كاسل، فالهلال  سيلعب في مروي أمام الأهلي و الفاشر أمام الهلال و أخيرا القضارف أمام  الرابطة!!
 الهلال أدي مبارتين في عطبرة، و بإضافة الثلاث مباريات  المتبقية له ولائيا فالأزرق سيؤدي خمس مباريات خارج ملعبه في الدورة الأولي  مقابل سبع مباريات للأحمر!! فأين المساواة في البرمجة و العدالة في اللعب  خارج الملعب يا لجنة الخرمجة؟
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 بالأمس نشر مجلس المريخ الكشوفات المبدئية لمن يحق لهم حضور جمعية تعديل النظام الأساسي.
 الكشف انحصر في 629 عضو فقط من أصل أكثر من 3000 عضو بعد سقوط أسماء المئات من الأعضاء، و خرج للنور بدون أي اعتماد من المفوضية!!
  ما نتابعه من خطوات حالية يدل علي أحد من أمران، اما أن المجلس غير جاد في  عقد الجمعية، أو أنه يود كلفتة خطواته بتغييب المفوضية المتعمد في اعتماد  الكشوفات و الاشراف عليها و علي عملية الطعون فيها!!
 المجلس منح الذين سقطت أسماؤهم 24 ساعة فقط للطعن أمام لجنة العضوية و ليس أمام المفوضية!
 هب أن أحد الأعضاء سافر لواجب عزاء أو عمل في الشمالية، فكيف سيتمكن بالطعن خلال يوم واحد فقط بعد كلفتة نشر الكشوفات؟!
  هل يعلم المجلس بأن للجمعية العمومية (العادية و غير العادية) إجراءات لا  بد من اتباعها و إلا لطعن أي عضو في صحة عقد الجمعية المذكورة؟!
 عدم جدية المجلس واضحة، كما أن عدم خبرته القانونية تطغي في كل خطواته قبل انعقاد الجمعية التي نتوقع لها فشلا تنظيميا متكاملا.
 الثابت هو أن المفوضية لم ترد علي المجلس حتي الآن، لا سلبا و لا ايجابا!!
 و تبقي الطامة أكبر حال صدق الحديث الذي يقول بأن المفوضية لم ترد علي المجلس الحالي لأنه غير شرعي وفقا لرؤيتها.
  ان كان المجلس غير شرعيا في نظر المفوضية فلن تستجيب لخطاباته أو تعتمد  كشوفات عضويته و هو الأمر الذي سيدخله في ضائقه قانونية كبيرة إذ لن يتمكن  من عقد جمعيته بمنأي عن المفوضية.
 الغريب في الأمر هو أن المجلس  يستند في قراراته علي النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ لسنة 2008، و يتجاهل  المفوضية في نفس الوقت مع أن نفس النظام كان قد منحها حق الاشراف كاملا علي  عقد كل جمعياته!!
 المجلس اعتمد علي المادة 9 (و) التي تمنحه حق اعتماد العضوية و تجاهل متعمدا المادة 9 (ز) التي تمنح العضو حق التظلم لدي المفوضية!!
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 يحلها الشربكها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغربال:لن ابدل شعار المريخ والاصابة حرمتني من المناصرين .. 
للنادي وجمهوره دين على


 كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ خاص/
 اكد  لاعب المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن أنه حزين للغياب هذه المدة عن الملاعب  السودانية وللمشاركة مع المريخ وقال الاصابة حرمتني من المناصرين اروع  جمهور عرفته فللمريخ وجمهوره دين على نأمل العودة السريعة للملاعب من اجل  ان اسدده واضاف لن اذهب عن المريخ ولن ابدل شعاره ولو حصلت على فرصة  للاحتراف ستكون عبر المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكمل اتفاقه مع حسين الجريف
فاوض لاعبين صغار السن كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ خاص/
 كشفت  متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن نادي المريخ اكمل اتفاقه مع المدافع حسين  الجريف للتعاقد معه في التسجيلات الرئيسية وكشف مصدر مقرب من مجلس المريخ  لكفرووتر ان المريخ سلم اللاعب جزء من قيمة الصفقة وكان مجلس المريخ قد حصل  على دعم فني من ابناء المريخ لتسجيل اللاعب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يسابق الزمن لاحضار الكنجولي

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ خاص/
 كشفت  متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن الهلال شرع في اجراءات دخول لاعبه الكنجولي  ادريسا امبوبو بغرض الاستفادة منه في المجموعات وان النادي سيرسل التذاكر  للاعب خلال الساعات المقبلة للحاق باعداد الازرق وخاصة ان اللاعب لا زال  مقيدا في كشوفات الازرق

*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

المريخ يكمل اتفاقه مع حسين الجريف


فاوض لاعبين صغار السن

 كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ خاص/
 كشفت  متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن نادي المريخ اكمل اتفاقه مع المدافع حسين  الجريف للتعاقد معه في التسجيلات الرئيسية وكشف مصدر مقرب من مجلس المريخ  لكفرووتر ان المريخ سلم اللاعب جزء من قيمة الصفقة وكان مجلس المريخ قد حصل  على دعم فني من ابناء المريخ لتسجيل اللاعب




الكلام ده لو صاح معناها فعلاً اداريي المريخ عندهم عقدة الهلال . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمر سعيد
					

الكلام ده لو صاح معناها فعلاً اداريي المريخ عندهم عقدة الهلال . .



خبر جميل ومدروس ان شاءالله
امتداد للعقرب محمدعبدالرحمن 
وعماد الصينى  . . 
مدافع فارع الطول صغير السن
لاعب منتخبات جلطة من جلطات 
الكاردينال
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نتمنى فى الطريق ياسر مزمل وصلاح عادل
ومحمد عباس . . نتمنى ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اليوم  على  إذاعة  هوى السودان 88.3 د مدثر  خيري ود مزمل ابوالقاسم مناظرة من داخل الاستديو  عن  عمومية المريخ ونظامه الأساسي

  تقديم الحلقة الإعلامي  زهير عبادي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* لجنة شؤون اللاعبين: أيّ لاعبٍ عقده ينتهي في أكتوبر يحق له الانتقال لأيّ نادٍ
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
كشفت  لجنة شؤون اللاعبين باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني عن قرارها بشأن اللاعبين  الذين تنتهي عقوداتهم في أكتوبر الجاري، لافتًا إلى أنّ ما صدر مؤخرًا لا  يعنيها.
و”السبت”، أصدر اتحاد الكرة قرارًا قضى بأنّ أيّ لاعب انتهى  عقده مع ناديه ي أو قبل فترة التسجيلات في يوليو 2019، ولم يجدّد عقده يوقف  نشاطه إذا كان يلعب لناديه السابق، وأنّ أيّ محترف ينتهي عقده بالفترة ما  بين أكتوبر وحتى نهاية ديسمبر يجوز له اللعب مع ناديه حتى ديسمبر 2019م ،  على أن يدفع له ناديه أجراً ضعف المنصوص عليه في العقد.
وأشار  الاتحاد إلى أنّ أيّ لاعب انتهت فترة تسجيله أو ستنتهي في أو قبل ديسمبر  2019م، يواصل اللعب مع ناديه حتى التسجيلات القادمة ويطلق سراحه عندها.
وقال القيادي الذي فضّل حجب اسمه لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ لجنة شؤون اللاعبين لا علاقة لها بما صدر من مؤخرًا بشأن وضعية اللاعبين.
وأضاف” اللجنة أشارت إلى أنّ أيّ لاعب ينتهي عقده في أكتوبر يحق له الانتقال إلى أيّ نادٍ حسب اللوائح الدولية”.
ومن المنتظر أنّ تبدأ التسجيلات في يناير المقبل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوادي نيالا يرصد عشرين مليار للتسجيلات ويرغب في الشعلة والعجب
 .
 .
  كشفت مصادر أن نادي الوادي نادي المسير عبر الدعم السريع قد رصد عشرين  مليار جنيه للتسجيلات المحلية وأن النادي دخل في مفاوضات جادة مع اللاعبين  رمضان عجب ومنجد من المريخ ووليد الشعلة من الهلال وفضلا عن لاعبين صغار  السن في القمة سيقوم بضمهم بصفة الاحتراف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انشقاق في المريخ بسبب سوداكال
 .
 .
  كشفت تقارير اعلامية أن  قيادات مريخية رفضت المرشح الجديد حازم مصطفى الذي ينوي الترشح لقيادة  المريخ في الدورة الجديدة وكان حازم قد جلس مع ابناء المريخ وطرح برنامجه  ولكن تبقي نقطة الخلاف في سوداكال الذي اختلف حوله قدامي المريخاب بينهم  عصام الحاج ونادر مالك الداعمين لحازم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يدعو لجمعية النظام الاساسي
 دعا مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الأعضاء الذين لهم يحق الحضور، لانعقاد  الجمعية العمومية «غيرعادية»  لعرض ومناقشه مشروع النظام الاساسي للعام2019  وذلك يوم السبت الموافق 19اكتوبر2019 وجاء في الدعوة:
 السيد/ عضو الجمعية العمومية                                                        المحترم
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 الموضوع: دعوة لحضور الجمعية العمومية غير العادية
 يسر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ان يدعوكم لحضور اجتماع الجمعية العمومية  الطارئة المعدلة من تاريخ 11 أكتوبر الى يوم السبت 19 أكتوبر 2019 والمقررة  لعرض ومناقشة واجازة مشروع النظام الأساسي للنادي لسنة 2019م وذلك استنادا  الى نص المادة (17) من النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ لسنة 2008م والى قرار  المجلس الصادر بتاريخ 15 سبتمبر 2019م في اجتماعه رقم (39) القاضي بدعوة  الجمعية العمومية غير العادية
 مجلس الادارة

 جدول إجراءات الجمعية العمومية غير العادية
 الرقم الاجراء التاريخ الزمان
 1 نشر الكشف المبدئي للعضوية 15 أكتوبر 8 ص
 2 الإعلان عن الإجراءات والضوابط  15 أكتوبر 8 ص
 3 فتح باب الطعون والتظلم 15 أكتوبر 8 ص
 4 قفل باب الطعون والتظلم  16 أكتوبر 4 م
 5 نشر الكشف النهائي للعضوية 18 أكتوبر 4 م
 6 نشر مشروع النظام الأساسي 18 أكتوبر 4 م 
 7 اجتماع الجمعية العمومية الطارئ  19 أكتوبر 4 م
 8 فتح باب الطعون في إجراءات الجمعية 20 أكتوبر 8 ص
 9 قفل باب الطعون في إجراءات الجمعية 20 أكتوبر 8 م
 10 الإعلان عن قرارات الجمعية العمومية 21 أكتوبر 2 ظ


 //////////////////////////////////////////////
 نشرالضوابط والاشراف والتنظيم للجمعية العمومية
 أصدرمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ الضوابط والاشراف والتنظيم للجمعية العمومية  الطارئة لعرض ومناقشة واجازة النظام الاساسي للعام 2019 وجآت كالاتي:
 الضوابط والاشراف والتنظيم للجمعية
 أولا: الضوابط: -
 تكون ضوابط الجمعية العمومية غير العادية على النحو التالي: -
 ‌أ- اليوم المحدد للجمعية هو السبت 19 أكتوبر 2019م
 ‌ب- تبدأ إجراءات الجمعية العمومية بعد اكتمال النصاب عند الرابعة عصرا
 ‌ج- يفتح الباب لمراجعة الأسماء وإجراءات الدخول عند الساعة الواحدة ظهرا
 ‌د- يراجع العضو اسمه لدى اللجنة المختصة حسب الحروف الهجائية
 ‌ه- لا يسمح بالدخول الا بعد ابراز اثبات الشخصية (البطاقة الشخصية،  الجواز، رخصة القيادة، بطاقة عضوية النادي، بطاقات القوات النظامية، بطاقات  المحامون والقضاة)
 ثانيا: الاشراف والتنظيم
 1. تقوم بإجراءات  الاشراف والتنظيم على الجمعية اللجان المشكلة بموجب قرار مجلس الإدارة في  اجتماعه رقم (39) بتاريخ (15 سبتمبر 2019م) وهي: -
 ‌أ- لجنة الاشراف
 ‌ب- لجنة تنظيم اعمال الجمعية العمومية
 ‌ج- لجنة الطعون والتظلمات
 2. تمارس اللجان اعمالها وفق للضوابط والإجراءات المقررة من قبل مجلس  الإدارة ومرجعياتها الواردة في احكام النظام الأساسي للنادي لسنة 2008م  (المواد 21-34) ولائحة تنظيم اعمال المجلس لسنة 2019م (المادة 29) تنفيذا  لأحكام النظام الأساسي للاتحاد السوداني لسنة 2017م(المواد13 -17-18)  وقانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي ولائحته العامة وموجهات الاتحاد  الدولي لكرة القدم واللجنة الأولمبية الدولية.
 ضوابط تقديم الطعون والتظلم
 1. يقدم الطلب كتابة من العضو بشخصه او عن طريق مفوض من العضو بموجب توكيل  صادر من جهة رسمية مخولة بذلك (محامي موثق + سلطة قضائية + سفارات السودان  بالخارج).
 2. يرفق مع الطلب صورة من اثبات الشخصية
 3. سداد الرسوم المقررة 
 4. رسوم تقديم الطعن 2500 ج
 5. رسوم الالتماس (مجانا)
 6. تقدم الطلبات خلال القيد الزمني المحدد في جدول إجراءات الجمعية وتسلم الى سكرتارية لجنة الطعون والتظلمات بمقرها بمباني النادي.
 كما تم اعلان جدول الاعمال والبرنامج علي النحو التالي
 أولا: جدول أعمال الجمعية العمومية غير العادية 
 1. عرض ومناقشة واجازة مشروع النظام الأساسي للنادي لسنة 2019م
 ثانيا: برنامج الجمعية العمومية غير العادية
 1. الافتتاح: القران الكريم
 2. كلمة مجلس الإدارة
 3. عرض مشروع النظام الأساسي المقترح للجمعية
 4. فتح باب النقاش حول المشروع
 5. تلاوة التعديلات المقترحة من أعضاء الجمعية العمومية ان وجدت
 6. طرح المشروع للتصويت
 7. الختام




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بطلة ألعاب القوى تقود المريخ أمام الهلال في دوري السيدات غداً





يلتقي  مساء غد الأربعاء المريخ وهلال التبلدي في أقوى المواجهات في دوري السيدات  بقلعة شيكان ويتوقع حضور جماهيري كبير لمشاهدة المباراة خاصة وأن الفريقان  يدخلان المباراة ولكل منهم ست نقاط ويسعى كل منهم لصدارة المنافسة بمدينة  الأبيض.
تقود المريخ بطلة إلعاب القوى العالمية نوال الجاك والتي تحولت للعب كرة القدم مؤخراً بعد انطلاقة دوري السيدات.
بينما يقود الهلال اللاعبة المميزة أمنية علمًا بأن دوري السيدات بالأبيض حظي بحضور جماهيري كبير خلال المباريات السابقة .
وينضم  المريخ والهلال للفرق المؤهلة لدوري الثمانية ليلحق فريقي الخرطوم التحدي  والدفاع وفرق مدني والقضارف لينضم إليهم خلال الأيام المقبلة فريقان من  مجموعة كادوقلي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انجاز جديد لشيبوب في الدوري التنزاني


كفرووتر/ الخرطوم /
 تمكن اللاعب  شرف الدين شيبوب من تحقيق انجاز شخصي جديد بعد ان قاد سيمبا للفوز بكاس  السوبر على عزام باحرازه هدفين كرر انجازه بالامس وقاد فريقه للفوز خارج  ملعب في كاس الملك بهدف نظيف ليواصل رحلة التألق مع سيمبا التنزاني وينال  اعجاب الجماهير المحبة للنادي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مين خزينة المريخ: منحنا السماني 50% من مستحقاته المالية.. والجمعية العمومية قائمة في موعدها





أكد  الصادق مادبو أمين خزينة نادي المريخ أنهم نجحوا في تسليم اللاعبين  مستحقات شهر سبتمبر المنصرم إلى جانب حافز مباراة أهلي الخرطوم.
وذكر  مادبو في تصريحات صحفية أنهم جلسوا كذلك مع اللاعب السماني الصاوي للحديث  عن مستحقاته المالية بطرف النادي مبيناً أن اللاعب وعدهم بعدم الانقطاع عن  تدريبات الفريق لافتاً إلى أنهم سلموه 50% من مستحقاته وسيسلمونه المتبقي  في شكل رواتب.
وتحدث الصادق مادبو عن جاهزية فريقه لمواجهتي الفاشر  ونيالا أمام حي الوادي وهلال الفاشر مبيناً أن فريقه جاهز لإنجاح مهمته في  رحلتي نيالا والجزائر بالتفوق على حي الوادي وهلال الفاشر وتعويض إخفاقه في  الجولة الماضية بالتعادل أمام حي العرب بورتسودان على ملعبه بأم درمان  مبيناً أنهم جلسوا مع اللاعبين وطالبوهم بتناسي التعثر أمام حي العرب  وتصحيح أخطائهم وتجهيز أنفسهم بالشكل الأمثل لمباراتي الفريق اللتين  سيخوضهما الفريق بقوة من أجل الانتصار فيهما والعودة بالنقاط الست للخرطوم.
وتحدث مادبو عن ترتيبات انعقاد الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الأساسي مبيناً أن الجمعية ستقام في موعدها.




*

----------

